#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  REST vs SOPE API in Web Services!

## Assassin

In the world of web development, some people have always said that a process is much better than a second print. Because each category definitely has a protocol and is related to problematic disadvantages. Sometimes, *SOAP (Simple Object Access Protocol )* is a better option and in other cases, *REST (Representational State Transfer)* is a better option. To avoid problems later, we need to truly represent the advantages and disadvantages of a particular solution in your specific situation. Each protocol has some equally problematic advantages and disadvantages. It is necessary to choose between SOAP and REST depending on the programming language used, the environment in which it is used and the application requirements. Sometimes, SOAP is a better option and in other cases, REST is a better option to avoid problems.

*What are the advantages and disadvantage of the this API's? 
What are the different between thees two API's ??

*
​rest-vs-soap.jpg

----------


## Wondergirl

> In the world of web development, some people have always said that a process is much better than a second print. Because each category definitely has a protocol and is related to problematic disadvantages. Sometimes, *SOAP (Simple Object Access Protocol )* is a better option and in other cases, *REST (Representational State Transfer)* is a better option. To avoid problems later, we need to truly represent the advantages and disadvantages of a particular solution in your specific situation. Each protocol has some equally problematic advantages and disadvantages. It is necessary to choose between SOAP and REST depending on the programming language used, the environment in which it is used and the application requirements. Sometimes, SOAP is a better option and in other cases, REST is a better option to avoid problems.
> 
> *What are the advantages and disadvantage of the this API's? 
> What are the different between thees two API's ??
> 
> *
> ​rest-vs-soap.jpg



Hi Here,

*REST vs SOAP

REST
RESTful web services are stateless .
REST is useful for restricted-profile devices such as mobile .
A REST -based implementation is simple compared to SAP.

SOAP
The web service Description Language .
SOAP web service such a JAX-WS 
SOAP support several protocol and technologies . 
*

----------

